# FLR (M), what to expect?



## cts27 (May 3, 2011)

Hello, I'll be soon going in person with my husband to our FLR (M) application appointment and I was wondering what I should expect at my PEO. Do they interview us separately or together? How long does the process take? I understand that at the same place they'll take my biometric information and pay the 850 pounds over there as well.

I'm also curious to know if I need to photocopy every documentation that I'm required to bring, i.e: full passport, marriage certificate, bank statements, utility bills, tenant agreement, payslips, etc. I'm also taking some wedding pictures, in case they need proof of our relationship, but I'm not sure if my husband and I need to write a letter about our relationship as we did for the fiancée visa.

I'll be applying just for myself, so there are no dependants involved in my application.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## cts27 (May 3, 2011)

I also noticed that this form is not interactive; I could only find a PDF file to download, print and then fill it out myself. I wasn't sure about whether there was an interactive online form, so I called a PEO and they told me that indeed, the form was only available in paper form. I'm a bit nervous since I don't want to make any mistakes with my handwriting or things like that. I wish there would be an interactive one where I can pay online, same as my fiancée visa but I guess different applications have different ways.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

cts27 said:


> I also noticed that this form is not interactive; I could only find a PDF file to download, print and then fill it out myself. I wasn't sure about whether there was an interactive online form, so I called a PEO and they told me that indeed, the form was only available in paper form. I'm a bit nervous since I don't want to make any mistakes with my handwriting or things like that. I wish there would be an interactive one where I can pay online, same as my fiancée visa but I guess different applications have different ways.


Interactive/online form is of little use to them as they will be considering your application on the day, in the paper form you've completed yourself.

As to what to expect at PEO, see UK Border Agency | What will happen on the day?.
Expect to spend several hours there. Make sure you take some liquid and snacks, and reading materials.


----------



## cts27 (May 3, 2011)

Thanks for the link, is very helpful.


----------



## cts27 (May 3, 2011)

I have a list of the items I've gathered:

Applicant's passport
Spouse's passport
Marriage certificate
Bank statements
Pay slips
Council tax statement

Do I need to provide something else? Like a personal statement letter from both of us about our relationship, or will it be enough with our marriage certificate? I'm also including a photocopy of everything listed before.

Thanks!


----------



## cts27 (May 3, 2011)

Can anyone help me about my question above, please? My appointment is on Thursday and I wouldn't like to miss anything. Thanks!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

cts27 said:


> I have a list of the items I've gathered:
> 
> Applicant's passport
> Spouse's passport
> ...


Whether your list of documents is enough or not depends on your circumstances. If at least one of you have a job in UK earning a good salary, or you have plenty in savings, then bank statement and payslips should be enough. But if not, you need, for example, your job prospect in UK with CV, and in any help from external sponsor like in-laws. 
It's always a good idea to enclose some documents that show your durable relationship, such as history of meetings, travel together, wedding photos etc. 
If you have tenancy agreement or mortgage statement, that will help too.

But at the end of the day, only you will know what you need to provide from your own personal circumstances, checking against the requirements on FLR(M) Form and guidance note.


----------



## cts27 (May 3, 2011)

I'm afraid I don't have a job prospect in the UK and a CV ready on hand, so I'll have to go without those documents. We still have our relationship history from the previous visa and some recent pictures from places we've been around so I'll include a few of them. We're also taking the tenancy agreement with us, just in case.


----------



## cts27 (May 3, 2011)

Just had my FLR (M) approved today! We're really really happy and it seemed that it was easier than the fiancée visa, and we were really nervous about our documentation not being enough but it was! Now I have to wait for my BRP in the mail


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

cts27 said:


> Just had my FLR (M) approved today! We're really really happy and it seemed that it was easier than the fiancée visa, and we were really nervous about our documentation not being enough but it was! Now I have to wait for my BRP in the mail


Well done!
Perhaps if you can describe briefly how the day went at PEO, a lot of people will be interested.
How long you had to wait, what they said, and so on. Was the procedure as described on the UKBA site?


----------



## cts27 (May 3, 2011)

I arrived with my husband around 9:12 am to the PEO at Sheffield. We went through security and they asked me if I had certain objects in my bag, empty my pockets, take out my coat, etc. Then one of the security guys told us to go to window 7 and the receptionist asked me my name and time of appointment; then she gave me a number which needs to be saved throughout the whole process.

My number was called and another lady at window 5 asked me for my application, checked if the passport pictures were recent, then she gave me back my app and documents in order to pay at another counter (window). I paid and handed my docs to the cashier who told me to wait for my number to be called in order to get my biometrics done. I had my biometrics around 10:25 am if I remember, so it was a lot of waiting since there were lots of people applying in person as well. The biometrics was very easy and fast; I was handed a paper stating that I've never used another name and had to write NO for an answer, then another question about having my biometrics done in the UK or abroad before, I answer YES and the place where I took them which in my case was Mexico City. Then my fingerprints, thumbprints and picture were taken, and the man at the counter told me to wait between 20-30 mins for my app to be processed.

The waiting was long but worth it and around 11:30 am my number was called again and the same nice lady from window 5 told me that I no longer needed my fiancée visa on my passport since I was gonna received my Biometric Residence Permit! She gave me a letter explaining some details and handed me back my supporting documents but not the application since they keep it. I thanked the nice lady and wished her a happy Christmas 

Overall, the procedure in person seems less stressful since I had to wait almost 2 months to know if my fiancée visa was successful. I seriously recommend the process in person because those extra 300 pounds are really worth it.

Thanks for your help and for reading


----------



## Sinclair (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi thanks for that.

Can I just ask - did they say anything about your spouse being there with you or not? 

How long did it take to get your passport and biometirc data back after your appointment? Is there any way of paying extra to get it back quickly in the post?

Many thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Sinclair said:


> Hi thanks for that.
> 
> Can I just ask - did they say anything about your spouse being there with you or not?


Spouse (UK sponser) is expected to attend together. If they can't, they are supposed to write a letter about their willingness to support the application and leave a contact phone number so that UKBA can phone up to ask questions if they want to. 

See
_You and your settled partner should attend your appointment at the public enquiry office. If your partner cannot come with you, they must provide a letter stating that they support your application. The letter must be signed and dated, with a daytime phone number where they can be contacted if necessary._

UK Border Agency | Completing application form SET(M)



> How long did it take to get your passport and biometirc data back after your appointment? Is there any way of paying extra to get it back quickly in the post?


You get your passport there and then but no entry is made. Instead they send you by secure delivery (courier) your biometric residence permit containing details of your immigration status. It should arrive within a week or so, but you are to contact them if you don't receive in 10 days. You can't pay extra to speed it up, sadly.

See
_If you apply at a public enquiry office, we will post your permit to you by secure delivery after your appointment. Permits cannot be issued on the same day as your appointment.
We advise you not to book any non-urgent travel before you have received your permit._
UK Border Agency | Biometric information and biometric residence permits


----------

